
What France Can Teach the World About Selling EVs - neuromancer2600
https://www.forbes.com/sites/oliverwyman/2019/06/24/what-france-can-teach-the-world-about-selling-evs/#9fd58cc41f83
======
esotericn
2040 is a hilarious timescale. That's 21 years away. The Model S is only 7
years old.

Banning new ICE car sales in 2025 and on the road in 2030 would be about in
line with what I'd expect the market to do anyway.

It seems, well, silly to be producing brand new petrol/diesel cars when there
are already masses of used ones out there that will do the job.

The article talks about EVs having some small digit percentage difference in
cost of ownership or whatever vs. a diesel. If it's that close, then you may
as well just ban new diesel sales now.

The main reason not to would be a worry about demand spikes causing shortages.

